# Hello....



## horseoftheyear (Mar 19, 2007)

hey there x 8)


----------



## Jr_lover (Apr 14, 2007)

hey


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Hey There!

I'm kinda new aswell!

Tell me about yourself


----------



## Jr_lover (Apr 14, 2007)

it really depends on what you want to know because there is alot of things about me.


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi and welcome  :wink:


----------



## Jr_lover (Apr 14, 2007)

hey and thanks for the welcome


----------



## xmxixcxax (Jan 28, 2007)

hiiiiiiiiiiii...welcome to the site it is wicked..so tell us about ur hores..how lon u had him ..how big,old is he..nd what is it like western riding..i really wanna have ago..i did it ages ago but it was soo lon ago i was little so cnt member!
xxmicaxx


----------



## Jr_lover (Apr 14, 2007)

xmxixcxax said:


> hiiiiiiiiiiii...welcome to the site it is wicked..so tell us about ur hores..how lon u had him ..how big,old is he..nd what is it like western riding..i really wanna have ago..i did it ages ago but it was soo lon ago i was little so cnt member!
> xxmicaxx


Hey, Well Junior i have really only been riding him for about half to three quarters of a year. He is a great horse to ride western on but he has some attitude problems. You will probably here more of that later. I can tell you the story but see it is very very long. He about 15.3 to 16 HH I don't know exactly and he is 8 years old. And western riding its cool. Its kinda hard to explain though but i have tried english a couple times and wish to do jumping. I jump on a mule named Molly at the barn every now and then though(in western tack). We don't own any english tack at our barn but i am hoping to learn because i love jumping. I think we are going to borrow an english saddle soon hopefully and i will try it out then. Well thats alot about me. So do you own a horse and if so what type? What disciplines?


----------



## xmxixcxax (Jan 28, 2007)

o cool!!i didnt know mules could jump hehe..erm yeh i got a little new forest pony called red..i have had him for a year know and i had just gto him affiliated into showjumping..however i am now to old to compete him as hes a junior pony and im now a senior..so i had to search for a new jocky..and my boss found a nice jumping family up in wales so he went up there..just on loan to see how they get on withj him..so far soo good heheh..and im hoping to buy my boss 15.2hh mare topaz..shes a showjumping horse..shes my new competion horse for this year coming..gonna be sooo cool lol...and yeh you should get a english saddle..jumping is great fun..you will luv it!!!
xxxx


----------



## Jr_lover (Apr 14, 2007)

thats cool i wish i could jump so bad i want lessons someday when my parents get enough money!! gosh.


----------

